# Nikon D5500 adds touchscreen and flat picture profile



## xps (Jan 6, 2015)

Where are the XXD Cams that meets these (AF, MP,...) specifications? Is there an 80D in the near future planned????

*
"A new Nikon appears: Nikon D5500 adds touchscreen and flat picture profile" ( title at Dpreview)*

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/2477639796/nikon-d5500-adds-touchscreen-and-flat-picture-profile


*Nikon D5500 vs. D5300 specifications comparison: (title of Nikonrumors-page)*

http://nikonrumors.com/2015/01/05/nikon-d5500-vs-d5300-specifications-comparison.aspx/



_The 5500 moved up in the price (+200$!!). Let us see, if the + is worth the money_


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 6, 2015)

xps said:


> Where are the XXD Cams that meets these specifications? Is there an 80D in the near future planned????



Not everyone wants a touch screen. I am not also not sure I understand exactly what the advantages of the Flat Picture Profile is over other Nikon/Canon data files.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 6, 2015)

xps said:


> Where are the XXD Cams that meets these specifications? Is there an 80D in the near future planned????



Good grief, the picture profile hardly matters if you shoot raw to harvest the camera's dynamic range and lossless wb adjustment.

The touchscreen might be important to some, but Canon already has it, and I'd rather skip it because it's one more hardware feature that can break. Plus they made the dial smaller 60d->70d because you are supposed to touch around on the screen and not press buttons as the nearly obsolete old-school photogs do 

As usual Nikon has the better specs vs the low-end Rebels like 39 af pts & 1080p/60 video. Surely there are other drawbacks as compressed raw, but if the price comes down it's a budget alternative to the 70d. And that's without mentioning low iso dynamic range. No, I didn't say it 

Edit: Look at the comments on dpreview, it's funny, the Nikon people are just as enraged about the lack of real feature progress, they even removed internal gps vs. the previous model


----------



## RobertP (Jan 6, 2015)

70D users already have a touchscreen and can add a flat custom profile if they want to get into video editing. They may have to use google to find one but I don't think the D5500 or the 70D are targeted at serious videographers. Does the auto focus in the D5500 perform as well as the 70D in video mode or is this a minor concern? Are there any advantages to using STM lens? Panasonic supposedly have the edge in video dslr's anyway so who cares what Nikon do if their not raising the bar above Panasonic.


----------



## xps (Jan 6, 2015)

I am sorry, my posting was not clear:
_I meant, that Canon should meet the 39 point AF-System and the 24MP..._ (an the better low iso performance )
I did not mean the touchscreen (I just cited the title of the Dpreview article).

But on the other hand, 200$ more is not an small plus on the price. So I can understand, that Nikonians claim of a to small plus on features/specifications on this new camera...



@ Marsu: Sonikon empire ..... ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## LDS (Jan 6, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> The touchscreen might be important to some, but Canon already has it, and I'd rather skip it because it's one more hardware feature that can break. Plus they made the dial smaller 60d->70d because you are supposed to touch around on the screen and not press buttons as the nearly obsolete old-school photogs.


Actually, touch screen are today cheaper and more durable to make than durable rotary switches and buttons. Also, if you remove holes in the body and all the engineering efforts needed to build buttons and dials, mount and connect them to the rest of electronics, there's a lot of cost savings in molds and assembling.
While from a user perspective well built buttons and dials are far easier to operate and the tactile feedback they provide allows for 'blind use', touchscreen are cheaper because functions can be simply programmed without requiring anything else, context can be changed to allow for different controls on the same area (no ad hoc controls needed, less physical space needed) at the expenses the user can only rely on visual feedback to operate them, and thereby are far slower to use.
I see a trend towards touch devices because it is fashionable and because of the cost savings for the producer, but from an advanced user perspective is a huge step back in usability. I can see some uses just for inputs like the one requiring a keyboard, but not for common photo tasks when keeping focus on the subject is the most important part.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 6, 2015)

"Press release: Inspired photos with flair" they introduced that "feature" in D750, see what I did there? :


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 6, 2015)

LDS said:


> I see a trend towards touch devices because it is fashionable and because of the cost savings for the producer



Let me make a visual comment here. Maybe I'm just getting old, this new wishy-whooshy touchscreen stuff isn't for me. And I'm not rich enough to avoid the consumer-level products and keep buying "pro" gear that is actually usable.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jan 6, 2015)

xps said:


> _I meant, that Canon should meet the 39 point AF-System and the 24MP..._ (an the better low iso performance)



The 70D's 19 AF point AF is _a lot_ better than the 39 point AF array that Nikon fields (more is not "better" here, when the majority of AF in the Nikon points are _not_ cross-type. _All_ of the 70D's are); and its low ISO performance is every bit as good as (if not better than) anything that I've seen from that 24 mp Toshiba sensor. 

The Nikon's high ISO performance is nothing much to write home about, either - unless you _like_ fixed pattern noise/banding...

1/4000 max shutter speed is a crippler, too.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 6, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > I see a trend towards touch devices because it is fashionable and because of the cost savings for the producer
> ...



Buy secondhand pro gear. I have many times, it is often bought by non pro enthusiasts and often times has very little wear or actuation numbers. I actually got my last 1Ds MkIII from a Canon Explorer of Light with well under 10,000 actuation's at nearly half the then retail price!


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 6, 2015)

Keith_Reeder said:


> The 70D's 19 AF point AF is _a lot_ better than the 39 point AF array that Nikon fields (more is not "better" here, when the majority of AF in the Nikon points are _not_ cross-type. _All_ of the 70D's are)



Yeah, right, but if you skip the fanboy act you realize that Nikon has 9+30, Canon has 11+0, so it's arguable which system has the better nominal specs on paper.



 Keith_Reeder said:


> The Nikon's high ISO performance is nothing much to write home about, either - unless you _like_ fixed pattern noise/banding...



... but then again, you don't get a crop camera for that anyway, esp. not a sub-$1k one.



Keith_Reeder said:


> 1/4000 max shutter speed is a crippler, too.



How so? You just wrote that high iso isn't terrific. And it's doubful people buy these cameras to use f1.4 primes which max out your shutter speed.

If 1/4k is annoying, it's for bracketing, but otherwise I don't feel really limited with it on my 6d. I am rather sure very few people use 1/8k a lot, and if then only "because it's there" and not because it makes a difference.

Disclaimer: I totally love Canon gear and think the 70d is a great camera.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 6, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Buy secondhand pro gear. I have many times, it is often bought by non pro enthusiasts and often times has very little wear or actuation numbers. I actually got my last 1Ds MkIII from a Canon Explorer of Light with well under 10,000 actuation's at nearly half the then retail price!



I just discussed this with a friend that has a 5d2 that broke down due to (alleged) moisture damage.

The problem is: around here (Germany) used "pro" gear isn't as accessible as in larger markets like the US, even cameras like the 5d2 which are definitely obsoleted by newer and even less expensive gear are sold for ridiculously high prices. Somehow, Germans seem to value sturdiness so high that there's a high level of demand and a low level of offers. No way you can snatch a 1ds3 or 1d4 for little €€€ in a public marketplace, at least no time I looked, it's rather used as backup or donated to friends or family.

However, I hope somewhere in the future when newer cameras like 1dx2, 5d4, 3d, ... are released this "pro" gear will drop in price simply because it doesn't break down a lot. Such a shame the 1d doesn't run ML :-\


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 11, 2015)

What happened to the Nikon D5400?


----------



## Roo (Jan 11, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> What happened to the Nikon D5400?



They found the oil spots before they released it this time ;D


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 11, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Buy secondhand pro gear. I have many times, it is often bought by non pro enthusiasts and often times has very little wear or actuation numbers. I actually got my last 1Ds MkIII from a Canon Explorer of Light with well under 10,000 actuation's at nearly half the then retail price!
> ...



Buy from reputable pro dealers in England then like Dale Photographic. If they say it's 'mint' it will be. I've used them a fair bit over many years for both new and used gear and haven't been let down. 

By the way: don't want to appear thick, but just what is a 'flat picture profile' ?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 11, 2015)

xps said:


> Where are the XXD Cams that meets these (AF, MP,...) specifications?



Perhaps when Canon feels threatened by Nikon in that segment, instead of feeling secure as the market leader?




Viggo said:


> "Press release: Inspired photos with flair"



Wasn't that the press release for the 300mm f/4 VC DO PF? Except that they misspelled that last word...


----------



## Viggo (Jan 11, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > Where are the XXD Cams that meets these (AF, MP,...) specifications?
> ...



My point exactly! The d750 with its internal flare issue.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 11, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > I see a trend towards touch devices because it is fashionable and because of the cost savings for the producer
> ...



touch screen is big if you have DPAF though


----------

